
Ask HN: Physic-accurate space flight simulator? - robomartin
What are the options in terms of space flight simulation with reasonably accurate physics?  Looking to simulate and study lunar missions (NASA Artemis Program).<p>This requires being able to load 3D CAD models of spacecraft and landers.  It also requires moon data with terrain height maps.<p>So far this seems to be one of the options (not sure it can do all of the above):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbit.medphys.ucl.ac.uk&#x2F;index.html
======
apsec112
Kerbal Space Program can do it, but it requires mods:

[https://github.com/KSP-RO/RealismOverhaul/wiki](https://github.com/KSP-
RO/RealismOverhaul/wiki)

